# My first Test-E cycle....advice?



## lilleo187 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm planning to start my 10-12 week cycle next Monday. Could use any helpful advice and I have a few questions. I'm 28 5'7 166lb, I have a few years experience of training but I've been strictly going to the gym for the past 12 months. This past year I've been doing Intermittent fasting and bulking at the same time. I went from 135 to 166lb. I've been dealing with skinny fat for all my entire life and i'm hoping the test will help a bit. I was thinkin of continuing to bulk while on cycle then do a cut when I come off.

Cycle will go like this... 10-12 weeks of 500mg weekly/ 250mg mon and thursday.

I have Clomiver 50mg, Anastrozole 1mg, and Tamoxifine Citrate 20mg tablets.

I will run the Clomiver and amoxifine Citrate for PCT on the 3rd week after last pin.

Can you guys recommend me the right amounts to take of the clomiver and tamoxifine? Some say I probably wont need the anastrozle but I got it just in case. If so how much should I take and when?

I asked on another forum and they said I should get Cardarine, Ostarine, and N2Guard before I start the cycle. I thought I had everything I needed so now I'm unsure what to do. Also do I run the ai begining day 1 eod through the cycle or only if I start getting sides? I always hear one or the other.


----------

